# JLC straps overpriced?



## dak_la

Fall is finally here in Southern California, so I decided to put the OEM strap back onto my Master Compressor GMT. I have to admit that I'm far from being a strap connoisseur, but after experiencing the JLC OEM strap, along with quite a few aftermarket straps, I have to say that the quality of JLC straps is very hard to beat. Are they overpriced? I don't know. But with what I know so far, to get something of the same quality in aftermarket (CF, ABP, etc.), I will have to pay at least the same or even more. I cannot stop admiring the attention to details, the interesting grooves and scale pattern, and how comfortable it is on my wrist.

Here are a few pictures I took today:


----------



## elyk nordneg

JLC makes some of the most comfortable straps I've worn. I actually have a JLC strap on a Steinhart of mine, is that wrong? I'd say they're definitely worth the money.


----------



## dak_la

elyk nordneg said:


> JLC makes some of the most comfortable straps I've worn. I actually have a JLC strap on a Steinhart of mine, is that wrong? I'd say they're definitely worth the money.


Definitely not wrong! It only shows that you pay attention to details and you care about straps! I feel that the strap of a watch is an important element of the watch that shouldn't be overlooked. Kind of like the shoes of an overall attire. A bad strap can make a nice watch looks cheap, while a nice strap can make a watch shine.


----------



## NT931

dak_la said:


> Fall is finally here in Southern California, so I decided to put the OEM strap back onto my Master Compressor GMT. I have to admit that I'm far from being a strap connoisseur, but after experiencing the JLC OEM strap, along with quite a few aftermarket straps, I have to say that the quality of JLC straps is very hard to beat. Are they overpriced? I don't know. But with what I know so far, to get something of the same quality in aftermarket (CF, ABP, etc.), I will have to pay at least the same or even more. I cannot stop admiring the attention to details, the interesting grooves and scale pattern, and how comfortable it is on my wrist.


I guess it depends though on which country you're living in. In Singapore, a replacement strap from JLC would set you back US$400-600 at least.

Alternatively, you could go through the guys who supposedly make straps for JLC - ie. Camille Fournet or ABP.

You could get the same strap for slightly over half the price you'd pay at the JLC dealer, and you get to customize the strap to your liking.

I've previously posted about my experience getting a Reverso strap through CF, and I was delighted with the result. You provide the JLC model number to CF, tell them you want the same strap, and they'll get it sorted for you. Also, since I have skinny wrists, CF was able to customize a short strap for me. All for US$210, including shipping!









Overall, I was pretty pleased, and as and when my Reverso strap needs replacement, I'll definitely be going back to CF, and not to the JLC dealers. Lower cost, amazing customisability... it's a no brainer!


----------



## dak_la

Hi NT931, 

Yup, I saw your previous post and that CF strap looks very nice indeed! I didn't know if there is a price differentiation between US and Singapore (I doubt it though because the would allow some to profit from this differentiation). My OEM strap costs a little over $300, and I have heard that Reverso strap from JLC is known to be more expensive. But $400 - $600 is a pretty wide range, do you know the exact price of a brown ostrich strap for Reverso by JLC?

I have used the CF and ABP website to get a quote of a strap that is very similar to my Compressor strap, and both came out to be around $400 (to my spec). To me, the greatest benefit of ordering from CF or ABP (rather than using OEM) is being able to custom made to my exact spec. Just another example, an off the shelf ABP strap made specifically for the Compressor is being sold for over $400 at one of the more popular strap retailer websites.

I have also heard that even though CF manufactures JLC's OEM straps, the quality of their OEM straps is a bit higher than their regular stuff (haven't verified this though).


Daniel


----------



## ChronoScot

NT931 said:


> I guess it depends though on which country you're living in. In Singapore, a replacement strap from JLC would set you back US$400-600 at least.


Slightly off-topic, but I was quoted almost 500 SGD for a JLC rubber strap _without_ the buckle at the boutique in MBS, yet was able to buy the same strap, including the buckle, for only 275 CHF (around 380 SGD) during a business trip to Geneva. On top of the price, it was a non-stock item and would have taken up to 3 months to be delivered. Sadly, I don't think SG is the best place to buy JLC accessories.

Back on-topic, I'll certainly have to give CF straps a try sometime. Your one looks great.


----------



## dak_la

ChronoScot said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I was quoted almost 500 SGD for a JLC rubber strap _without_ the buckle at the boutique in MBS, yet was able to buy the same strap, including the buckle, for only 275 CHF (around 380 SGD) during a business trip to Geneva. On top of the price, it was a non-stock item and would have taken up to 3 months to be delivered. Sadly, I don't think SG is the best place to buy JLC accessories.
> 
> Back on-topic, I'll certainly have to give CF straps a try sometime. Your one looks great.


So it does sound like there is quite a bit of price differentiation between US and Singapore for JLC accessories, which is kinda weird in this day and age. I mean, how do you prevent someone from calling a US (or Swiss) AD/boutique and have them ship the products back to Singapore?

ChronoScot, I don't think you will be disappointed by a CF strap. It's just that from what I have found out (at least for the strap I am interested in), they are at least the same price as an OEM one.


----------



## danandsueco

I'm interpreting this thread not as a query regarding JLC straps but showing off that beauty of a watch.


----------



## NT931

dak_la said:


> So it does sound like there is quite a bit of price differentiation between US and Singapore for JLC accessories, which is kinda weird in this day and age. I mean, how do you prevent someone from calling a US (or Swiss) AD/boutique and have them ship the products back to Singapore?
> 
> ChronoScot, I don't think you will be disappointed by a CF strap. It's just that from what I have found out (at least for the strap I am interested in), they are at least the same price as an OEM one.


I'm guessing most people in Singapore won't bother calling an overseas AD, as they may not realize how overpriced the JLC accessories are.

For that matter I didn't visit them - I called, got an estimate (USD 420) and decided to go with the CF strap. On top of that, the JLC boutique chaps said a short strap might cost more than USD420 (but no estimate was given) and would take a month or two. In contrast, my custom short strap arrived via Fedex in 4 days, which was a big plus.

It definitely did help that I've bought several straps online before and was comfortable doing so; another person less familiar might decide to just go with the JLC boutique. Also, the amazing amount of helpfulness and responsiveness from the CF staff gave me the confidence to buy their strap - that definitely was a major plus. If anyone wants their contact person's email, shoot me a PM.


----------



## dak_la

NT931 said:


> I'm guessing most people in Singapore won't bother calling an overseas AD, as they may not realize how overpriced the JLC accessories are.
> 
> For that matter I didn't visit them - I called, got an estimate (USD 420) and decided to go with the CF strap. On top of that, the JLC boutique chaps said a short strap might cost more than USD420 (but no estimate was given) and would take a month or two. In contrast, my custom short strap arrived via Fedex in 4 days, which was a big plus.
> 
> It definitely did help that I've bought several straps online before and was comfortable doing so; another person less familiar might decide to just go with the JLC boutique. Also, the amazing amount of helpfulness and responsiveness from the CF staff gave me the confidence to buy their strap - that definitely was a major plus. If anyone wants their contact person's email, shoot me a PM.


It's great that you got a nice Ostrich strap from CF at a good price! Admittedly, $420 is a bit stiff for an ostrich strap. I wonder how close the qualities are between the CF one and the JLC one. It sounds like JLC needs to have better customer service over in Singapore, especially given the fact that there is such a high concentration of high-end watch-lovers in Singapore.


----------



## Brandonu97600

I'd say it's worth the money. But it depends. I personally wouldn't put a JLC strap on a 100 dollar watch cause it's not worth having cause it would be worth more than the actual watch. In my opinion if the watch is more expensive than the strap then it's worth it.


----------



## csm

i do believe that they are overpriced, so as the watchs etc... nevertheless the straps are awesome, I took a titanium/rubber bracelet for my Navy Seals Chrono GMT pretty expensive, but amazing near 2.000 dollars, and bought a replacement for my memovox deepsea tribute, i love that "tropic"strap for 270.00 dollars.... 

regards,
cesar


----------



## dak_la

Thanks for all the responses so far guys! Although I intended my question to be a rhetorical one, I love reading your opinions! Otherwise, what else do we do in a watch forum right?

IMO, something is overpriced ONLY if one can find a less expensive substitute having the same attributes quality-wise. After all, I think it is safe to say that we all agree that these are not inexpensive items. 

For those who have suggested that JLC straps (and JLC watches as well as suggested by Cesar) are indeed overpriced, can you elaborate on (1) why you think they are overpriced and (2) what are the less expensive alternatives that offer equal or better quality?

From my personal experience, I have purchased several aftermarket straps in the $100-$200 range and I have not found one with quality that can match that of the JLC. I have not tried to order one from CF or ABP yet, but when I tried to get a quote for one that is made to the specification of my master compressor strap, they both came out to be at least the same or more expensive. In addition, I know these two manufacturers make good straps but I haven't been able to look at them side by side to compare their qualities (may be some of you with more experience can enlighten me in this regard). 

NT931 has experience with a CF strap for his Reverso, and it looks great. And I would like to hear from him if the CF ostrich is just as good or better than the JLC.


----------



## NT931

dak_la said:


> NT931 has experience with a CF strap for his Reverso, and it looks great. And I would like to hear from him if the CF ostrich is just as good or better than the JLC.


Yes, it was pretty much the same quality, so I was pretty happy.

I'm not sure what other people have experienced, but i recently tried the MUT38 and the Grande MUT at Christ Jewellers in Frankfurt Airport last week. I was a little unimpressed by the new JLC straps, which although they were alligator, felt slightly plasticky.

My perceptions may have been skewed by jet lag, so I'm wondering if anyone else has been equally underwhelmed by the current JLC straps? They do feel a little different from say 2 years ago.


----------



## danandsueco

cesar scarambone said:


> i do believe that they are overpriced, so as the watchs etc.
> regards,
> cesar


Wait, besides the JLC straps, you think JLC watches are overpriced too?


----------



## csm

Brother, i think that all the watches nowadays are overpriced. If you get what they use to cost i dont know, from 10 years ago to now...but IMHO JLC are one of, or maybe the best one, that you can get for what it deliver against other brands.... Believe me i do love the brand, have a memovox deepsea european, navy seals chrono gmt in DLC, and also a dualmatic.

Regards,
Cesar


----------



## dak_la

NT931 said:


> Yes, it was pretty much the same quality, so I was pretty happy.
> 
> I'm not sure what other people have experienced, but i recently tried the MUT38 and the Grande MUT at Christ Jewellers in Frankfurt Airport last week. I was a little unimpressed by the new JLC straps, which although they were alligator, felt slightly plasticky.
> 
> My perceptions may have been skewed by jet lag, so I'm wondering if anyone else has been equally underwhelmed by the current JLC straps? They do feel a little different from say 2 years ago.


Fair enough, $420 for a ostrich strap is indeed high, and if CF can offer something of the same quality, more power to you for getting it through CF. I am still wondering if there is anything special to justify the price set by JLC.


----------



## dak_la

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, i think that all the watches nowadays are overpriced. If you get what they use to cost i dont know, from 10 years ago to now...but IMHO JLC are one of, or maybe the best one, that you can get for what it deliver against other brands.... Believe me i do love the brand, have a memovox deepsea european, navy seals chrono gmt in DLC, and also a dualmatic.
> 
> Regards,
> Cesar


I think there is another thread in the public forum that deals with your assertion. But I believe that JLC's price is more than fair compared to its competitors.


----------



## csm

dak_la said:


> I think there is another thread in the public forum that deals with your assertion. But I believe that JLC's price is more than fair compared to its competitors.


I agree!

Regards,
Cesar


----------



## georges zaslavsky

better get a camille fournet or an atelier du bracelet parisien custom made strap which are of better quality


----------



## Mighty Pir

My experience with the JLC OEM straps has been lovely and soft (MUT 38) and plasticky and hard (Reverso GT). I will also go with CF for replacement. 

Dak_la: just an observation...you may want to thread your strap through your deployant clasp (under both the bars). The way you have it, you risk a little extra wear and tear...

regards,
Farooq


----------



## dak_la

Mighty Pir said:


> My experience with the JLC OEM straps has been lovely and soft (MUT 38) and plasticky and hard (Reverso GT). I will also go with CF for replacement.
> 
> Dak_la: just an observation...you may want to thread your strap through your deployant clasp (under both the bars). The way you have it, you risk a little extra wear and tear...
> 
> regards,
> Farooq


Hi Farooq,

Thanks for sharing your experience with JLC OEM straps! It does sound like most people enjoy their OEM straps for their Master/Master Compressor series, but find problems with the OEM straps for the Reverso (or think that they are too expensive). I will take note of that.

Also thank you for your suggestion on wearing the strap through the deployant clasp under both bars. I understand that your way is the proper way of putting the strap through the deployant, and I have tried it for several months. But probably because of my skinny wrist, the strap just doesn't look right (doesn't curve around the wrist, but made an angle at one end of the deployant clasp) when I wear it that way. When I put the strap through the "hole" of the deployant clasp however, it makes a nice round shape around my wrist. So I guess I will take the risk of putting a little extra wear and tear. It's been 1.5 years into it and it's been holding up pretty well. I think it should last for another year or so at least.

Best,
Daniel


----------



## MattHofstadt

I also posted previously about my experience ordering directly from CF HERE. Overall, JLC straps seems quite overpriced. After being quoted close to $500 and a 14 week delivery time for an alligator strap from the JLC boutique in LA, I ordered a customized strap from CF for a total cost of $318 (If I remember correctly). The strap arrived in under 4 weeks, as opposed to the 14 quoted by JLC, and at a substantially lower cost. I now have straps from both JLC and CF, and my opinion is that the quality is exactly the same. For the lower cost, speed of delivery, and ease of customization, I don't ever see myself going with an OEM strap again.


----------



## Monocrom

JLC watches... Any watches with a JLC movement inside... Absolutely worth it!

Straps... No! 

It's a strap. It's not what JLC is known for, it's not what JLC excels at. It's not even remotely worth it. And the straps aren't that bad compared to getting an extra link for a JLC bracelet. Have you guys seen the beyond outrageous prices just to get an official JLC extra link for a JLC bracelet? Hell no!

I'd pay the premium for a North Face winter coat. Absolutely worth it. But I'm not paying $30 for a basic $12 T-shirt simply because it has "The North Face" logo across the front of it.


----------



## dak_la

MattHofstadt said:


> I also posted previously about my experience ordering directly from CF HERE. Overall, JLC straps seems quite overpriced. After being quoted close to $500 and a 14 week delivery time for an alligator strap from the JLC boutique in LA, I ordered a customized strap from CF for a total cost of $318 (If I remember correctly). The strap arrived in under 4 weeks, as opposed to the 14 quoted by JLC, and at a substantially lower cost. I now have straps from both JLC and CF, and my opinion is that the quality is exactly the same. For the lower cost, speed of delivery, and ease of customization, I don't ever see myself going with an OEM strap again.


Yup, I saw your post on the CF strap a while ago, your blue CF strap is very good looking! Also thank you for sharing your impression of the OEM and CF straps. If it's cheaper and faster to make, I would, too, go with CF every time. Especially with their ability to allow you to customize (e.g., rubber inner lining, which is very useful).


----------



## dak_la

Monocrom said:


> JLC watches... Any watches with a JLC movement inside... Absolutely worth it!
> 
> Straps... No!
> 
> It's a strap. It's not what JLC is known for, it's not what JLC excels at. It's not even remotely worth it. And the straps aren't that bad compared to getting an extra link for a JLC bracelet. Have you guys seen the beyond outrageous prices just to get an official JLC extra link for a JLC bracelet? Hell no!
> 
> I'd pay the premium for a North Face winter coat. Absolutely worth it. But I'm not paying $30 for a basic $12 T-shirt simply because it has "The North Face" logo across the front of it.


Actually, it is pretty well known that JLC OEM straps are of great quality (although they are not exactly made by JLC, they are outsourced to CF). That is the reason why many people went for CF aftermarket straps for replacement because the quality is supposed to be (and as some of the posters here have attested to) the same as the OEM ones. I personally haven't had any straps (OEM from Omega/IWC or aftermarket) that are of better quality than the JLC OEM strap I own, and even though my experience is limited, I think many WUS members would agree.

Haven't had any experience with their bracelets but I'm sure it's not cheap. But with that they pretty much have the monopoly as you don't get as many choices with aftermarket bracelet. And JLC isn't alone in having outrageous prices in bracelets. :-( I'm not a bracelet kinda guy to begin with and I don't find JLC's bracelets to be that good looking anyway (with the exception of the articulated rubber).


----------



## Monocrom

dak_la said:


> Actually, it is pretty well known that JLC OEM straps are of great quality (although they are not exactly made by JLC, they are outsourced to CF). That is the reason why many people went for CF aftermarket straps for replacement because the quality is supposed to be (and as some of the posters here have attested to) the same as the OEM ones. I personally haven't had any straps (OEM from Omega/IWC or aftermarket) that are of better quality than the JLC OEM strap I own, and even though my experience is limited, I think many WUS members would agree.
> 
> Haven't had any experience with their bracelets but I'm sure it's not cheap. But with that they pretty much have the monopoly as you don't get as many choices with aftermarket bracelet. And JLC isn't alone in having outrageous prices in bracelets. :-( I'm not a bracelet kinda guy to begin with and I don't find JLC's bracelets to be that good looking anyway (with the exception of the articulated rubber).


You can definitely find high-quality aftermarket leather straps. Often for quite a bit less.

As far as bracelets go, not a bracelet guy myself either. Though technically a bracelet can last its owner for a lifetime. Not the bracelet that's the problem. I mean just one link to extend the bracelet for our bigger wristed fellow enthusiasts/collectors. Now that's truly outrageous what JLC charges for that.


----------



## dak_la

Monocrom said:


> You can definitely find high-quality aftermarket leather straps. Often for quite a bit less.
> 
> As far as bracelets go, not a bracelet guy myself either. Though technically a bracelet can last its owner for a lifetime. Not the bracelet that's the problem. I mean just one link to extend the bracelet for our bigger wristed fellow enthusiasts/collectors. Now that's truly outrageous what JLC charges for that.


Yes, I do feel your pain. And *because* the bracelet is supposed to last for the owner's lifetime, and not much if at all residual income can be derived out of selling the bracelet and links, the manufacturer tries to milk every penny they possibly can. But to take it the other way, you pay it once and you can enjoy it for the rest of your ownership of the watch, so you can at least try to amortize the cost, if you will.

I also agree that there are high-quality aftermarket leather straps,often quite a bit less but with quality that is almost, but not quite to the level of the OEM straps. My point has been that to get an aftermarket strap with the same quality, one often has to pay the same or sometimes even more than what one would have to pay for an OEM. Apparently, after hearing from many members here, that statement might be true sometimes and not true at other times.

For example, out of my experience and at least one other member's experience (who mentioned it in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/oem...ap-options-jlc-mc-chronograph-2-a-851142.html ) that at least for the Master Compressor straps (alligator with double stitching), CF and ABP both come out to be more expensive than the OEM. But one can get something much cheaper from CF at least for Reverso straps or may be even Master series straps.

I don't know of any companies other than CF and ABP who can make straps with quality equal to the OEM ones. I would love to find out if you know of any.


----------



## SFoskett

I have it on good authority that, rather than haggle on the watch price, boutiques will throw in an OEM strap... ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

And sometimes, a watch winder.


SFoskett said:


> I have it on good authority that, rather than haggle on the watch price, boutiques will throw in an OEM strap... ;-)


----------



## dak_la

Watchbreath said:


> And sometimes, a watch winder.


Even some ADs would throw in an extra strap to make a deal. But usually I would rather take discount over the throw-ins. Speaking of which (a little off topic and a bit of a rant here), I had this following experience regarding asking for strap from different ADs (anyone of you had similar experiences?):

Before I got my JLC Master Compressor, I was also looking into the IWC 3777. While I was in Hong Kong, I visited an established AD to check out the IWC. They have given me a decent discount on the watch, but when I asked if they can swap the original strap with an extra-short strap for my skinny wrist (I wasn't even asking them to give me an extra one, but to swap them out), they refused. Not sure what the big deal it was.

After coming back to the States, I went to a JLC AD to ask for the Master Compressor. After the price was negotiated, I asked for the same thing (to have a short strap instead of the regular one). To which they immediately agreed, no further question asked.

May be the demand in Hong Kong was so high that the ADs aren't willing go the extra mile to make a deal, I don't know.


----------



## Watchbreath

Asking and getting a different lenght is an automatic, like getting two free links.


----------



## MattHofstadt

dak_la said:


> Before I got my JLC Master Compressor, I was also looking into the IWC 3777. While I was in Hong Kong, I visited an established AD to check out the IWC. They have given me a decent discount on the watch, but when I asked if they can swap the original strap with an extra-short strap for my skinny wrist (I wasn't even asking them to give me an extra one, but to swap them out), they refused. Not sure what the big deal it was.


Wow, sorry about that. Such a bad experience. When you buy a new watch from an AD, you are also buying a new strap... that strap just happens to already be on the new watch. I don't understand how they could not let you pick the strap you're buying. Just as a matter of principal, I wouldn't have bought the watch from them after that. Lots of other dealers would be happy to give you adequate service in exchange for your money.


----------



## dak_la

MattHofstadt said:


> Wow, sorry about that. Such a bad experience. When you buy a new watch from an AD, you are also buying a new strap... that strap just happens to already be on the new watch. I don't understand how they could not let you pick the strap you're buying. Just as a matter of principal, I wouldn't have bought the watch from them after that. Lots of other dealers would be happy to give you adequate service in exchange for your money.


Completely agree with you, and that's why I walked out from the AD in Hong Kong. It just doesn't make sense that when I buy a new product, I have to buy something that doesn't fit and pay extra to get something that fits. Not all is loss though, as the 3777 was too big for me anyway, and I'm much happier with the JLC too.


----------



## Monocrom

dak_la said:


> Completely agree with you, and that's why I walked out from the AD in Hong Kong. It just doesn't make sense that when I buy a new product, I have to buy something that doesn't fit and pay extra to get something that fits. Not all is loss though, as the 3777 was too big for me anyway, and I'm much happier with the JLC too.


Most likely it was a policy at the shop instead of one by IWC. But either way, yeah that is odd that they'd refuse you simply because you wanted a strap that fits your wrist properly.


----------



## Medphred

I think all OEM straps are overpriced. Then again, so are the watches. But I buy them anyway ...


----------



## Watchbreath

Right, overpriced in debt-based fiat money.


Medphred said:


> I think all OEM straps are overpriced. Then again, so are the watches. But I buy them anyway ...
> View attachment 1332835


----------



## Monocrom

Medphred said:


> I think all OEM straps are overpriced. Then again, so are the watches. But I buy them anyway ...
> View attachment 1332835


Yeah...... We all do.


----------



## Monocrom

Watchbreath said:


> Right, overpriced in debt-based fiat money.


I don't know...

Looking at prices from just a few short years ago of certain luxury models, it's rather difficult to say that in any system that makes sense; that prices are right where they should be.


----------



## Medphred

Watchbreath said:


> fiat money.


Isn't that what you use to pay for the repairs on your Fiat? ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Even Tony doesn't want it.


Medphred said:


> Isn't that what you use to pay for the repairs on your Fiat? ;-)


----------



## kaiserphoenix

I dont consider JLC straps over priced. Is it expensive? Sure, but then all croc straps are expensive, ask how much a Breitling or Panerai gator strap costs!! I think JLC is in the average price range when it comes to pricing and they are awesome quality.


----------



## Monocrom

kaiserphoenix said:


> I dont consider JLC straps over priced. Is it expensive? Sure, but then all croc straps are expensive, ask how much a Breitling or Panerai gator strap costs!! I think JLC is in the average price range when it comes to pricing and they are awesome quality.


Not all such straps are expensive... Just the branded ones.


----------



## SFoskett

I've noticed a dramatic quality difference between straps, including alligator ones. In particular, I've been disappointed by the black mainstream IWC straps. They look like plastic to me. 

My black JLC strap is much, much nicer. Is it worth $500? Not alone. But it's worth that much and more to have a worthy (non-plasticky) strap on my Reverso! Are other straps just as good? Probably, and they would be worth it too!

I'm interested too in the dramatic look and feel difference between the brown and black JLC OEM straps. They're totally, completely different. Night and day. Both are wonderfully finished and detailed but you would never know they were of the same material and from the same company!

Like the watches themselves, JLC's straps are expensive but comparable in quality and feel to even pricier peers. And that's why their straps are worth it.


----------



## dak_la

SFoskett said:


> I've noticed a dramatic quality difference between straps, including alligator ones. In particular, I've been disappointed by the black mainstream IWC straps. They look like plastic to me.
> 
> My black JLC strap is much, much nicer. Is it worth $500? Not alone. But it's worth that much and more to have a worthy (non-plasticky) strap on my Reverso! Are other straps just as good? Probably, and they would be worth it too!
> 
> I'm interested too in the dramatic look and feel difference between the brown and black JLC OEM straps. They're totally, completely different. Night and day. Both are wonderfully finished and detailed but you would never know they were of the same material and from the same company!
> 
> Like the watches themselves, JLC's straps are expensive but comparable in quality and feel to even pricier peers. And that's why their straps are worth it.


The JLC OEM strap feels much nicer than the OEM strap for my IWC Mark XVI. Do you have pictures of a black and brown JLC OEM Straps, would like to see how different they look as I might be in the market for a replacement strap in the near future.


----------



## SFoskett

Perhaps this photo helps. This is the brown OEM Jaeger-LeCoultre strap that comes with the Reverso Duo(face) and their OEM black strap for comparison.









You can see a full-size image of this here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8678872/Photos/Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Duo straps.jpg


----------



## dak_la

SFoskett said:


> Perhaps this photo helps. This is the brown OEM Jaeger-LeCoultre strap that comes with the Reverso Duo(face) and their OEM black strap for comparison.
> 
> You can see a full-size image of this here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8678872/Photos/Jaeger-LeCoultre%20Reverso%20Duo%20straps.jpg


Thanks for the picture SFoskett! It really helps in illustrating your point. The black OEM strap seems to be padded all the way to the tip while the brown OEM one seems to be tapered to completely flat toward the tip. The texture, scale patterns also appear to be quite different between the two. Lovely straps nonetheless. From this picture, I would prefer the brown one, it looks a bit more sophisticated than the other one, if that makes sense.


----------



## SFoskett

dak_la said:


> From this picture, I would prefer the brown one, it looks a bit more sophisticated than the other one, if that makes sense.


The brown is definitely a different look. More "visible" if you know what I mean. It's nicely contoured and textured too. My only issue is it's a different color from any brown belt or shoes I own!


----------



## dak_la

SFoskett said:


> The brown is definitely a different look. More "visible" if you know what I mean. It's nicely contoured and textured too. My only issue is it's a different color from any brown belt or shoes I own!


Time to shop for new belts and new shoes :-d

Yes, the brown strap definitely has more life, from it's color, scale patterns, and texture. And I'm sure it looks even better in person!


----------



## GrouchoM

Can you get a deployant for your belt?:-d


----------



## Spanish_Alex

I think the JLC straps are overpriced. You can get an custom made strap for 30% less and you will get the exact choice of materials, finish and length you want without having to conform to the standard issue.

I have just ordered a custom strap for my reverso GT from Camille Fournet, it is similar in many ways to the official strap (also brown alligator with large scales) but shorter (suiting me better) and with a neoprene lining which better suits the australian summer.


----------



## shnjb

Interesting thread.
I have an extra patek strap I wanna get rid of too.

Anyway do u guys have experience getting a strap for a deployant clasp?
My wife's breguet needs a new strap but we just ordered it from breguet because of the tricky color and dimensions due to the deployant


----------



## dak_la

shnjb said:


> Interesting thread.
> I have an extra patek strap I wanna get rid of too.
> 
> Anyway do u guys have experience getting a strap for a deployant clasp?
> My wife's breguet needs a new strap but we just ordered it from breguet because of the tricky color and dimensions due to the deployant


If you custom order your strap (e.g., from CF or any other places), they will usually be able to accommodate any dimensions to fit your deployant. For example, on the CF custom order page, you can actually specify the brand and model of your watch. Furthermore, even if they are not that familiar with that model, you can send them pictures of the deployant and they can make the strap according to the way your deployant works. Color can be tricky in my experience, especially if you order online and can only see the colors through their online pictures.


----------



## shnjb

Who's CF?


----------



## dak_la

shnjb said:


> Who's CF?


Camille Fournet. They are very popular among JLC owners, partly because they manufacture the OEM straps for JLC.


----------



## shnjb

dak_la said:


> Camille Fournet. They are very popular among JLC owners, partly because they manufacture the OEM straps for JLC.


Ooh that sounds good.
Thanks. Will check it out


----------



## dero

If I'm to order in a Camille Fournet set of straps, is it best to buy an OEM JLC deployant buckle to use with those straps?

Going from the image posted, the standard leather strap buckle wouldn't fit in properly with the JLC type buckle. Obviously if I'm spending a few hundred dollars getting an expensive (not OEM expensive, but expensive enough) leather strap, I'd want it to last as long as possible and by my reckoning and reading, having a deployant buckle lessens the strains experienced by straps as much as possible thus enabling it to last longer.

So if I get an OEM buckle, will it fit into non-OEM straps?


----------



## dak_la

dero said:


> If I'm to order in a Camille Fournet set of straps, is it best to buy an OEM JLC deployant buckle to use with those straps?
> 
> Going from the image posted, the standard leather strap buckle wouldn't fit in properly with the JLC type buckle. Obviously if I'm spending a few hundred dollars getting an expensive (not OEM expensive, but expensive enough) leather strap, I'd want it to last as long as possible and by my reckoning and reading, having a deployant buckle lessens the strains experienced by straps as much as possible thus enabling it to last longer.
> 
> So if I get an OEM buckle, will it fit into non-OEM straps?


JLC's buckles, both tang buckles and deployant buckles, are pretty standard so as long as the dimensions of the strap is proper, they should fit the JLC type buckle without any problems. So to answer your question, non-OEM strap can fit the OEM buckle well as long as the dimensions (e.g. lug width, buckle width) are correct.

Deployant buckles have several advantages. One of the advantages is that it reduces wear on your straps and thus making them last longer. Another advantage is that it makes putting the watch on and off the wrist much easier and prevents accidental dropping of the watch while putting it on and off. This advantage is even more obvious when the watch is somewhat large and heavy. In addition, JLC's double-folding deployant is very nice and very comfortable to wear. It's not cheap but I would recommend getting it if you don't mind spending it on a one-time purchase.


----------



## GrouchoM

dak_la said:


> JLC's buckles, both tang buckles and deployant buckles, are pretty standard so as long as the dimensions of the strap is proper, they should fit the JLC type buckle without any problems. So to answer your question, non-OEM strap can fit the OEM buckle well as long as the dimensions (e.g. lug width, buckle width) are correct.
> 
> Deployant buckles have several advantages. One of the advantages is that it reduces wear on your straps and thus making them last longer. Another advantage is that it makes putting the watch on and off the wrist much easier and prevents accidental dropping of the watch while putting it on and off. This advantage is even more obvious when the watch is somewhat large and heavy. In addition, JLC's double-folding deployant is very nice and very comfortable to wear. It's not cheap but I would recommend getting it if you don't mind spending it on a one-time purchase.


Does this mean that if I buy the deployant for the OEM 21/20 strap of the Deep Sea Chrono, the deployant will work fine with most non-OEM 21/20 straps?


----------



## Mighty Pir

GrouchoM said:


> Does this mean that if I buy the deployant for the OEM 21/20 strap of the Deep Sea Chrono, the deployant will work fine with most non-OEM 21/20 straps?


Yes. Unlike the Omega or Breitling deployants which tuck the strap on inside and require special straps, the JLC ones work with the regular normal buckle type of strap, allowing many options.


----------



## GrouchoM

That's GREAT news!


----------



## alx007

dak_la said:


> JLC's buckles, both tang buckles and deployant buckles, are pretty standard so as long as the dimensions of the strap is proper, they should fit the JLC type buckle without any problems. So to answer your question, non-OEM strap can fit the OEM buckle well as long as the dimensions (e.g. lug width, buckle width) are correct.
> 
> Deployant buckles have several advantages. One of the advantages is that it reduces wear on your straps and thus making them last longer. Another advantage is that it makes putting the watch on and off the wrist much easier and prevents accidental dropping of the watch while putting it on and off. This advantage is even more obvious when the watch is somewhat large and heavy. In addition, JLC's double-folding deployant is very nice and very comfortable to wear. It's not cheap but I would recommend getting it if you don't mind spending it on a one-time purchase.


Reviving this thread, but I would like to add a little comment here: JLC deployants are great, but from my experience with a Reverso 16mm, you have to be careful when picking a standard strap. I bought an ostrich strap that is somewhat padded - not very thick, but slightly padded. The strap fitted nice on the watch, and on one end of the buckle, but the end you slide on the holes to size the strap is super narrow. JLC straps are padded towards the lugs, but almost flat at the end of the strap, so this is not much of an issue. I needed to slightly "flatten" my strap to get it to fit. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## wahasa

My leather strap for my Reverso was 500$ and actually hurt given it will only survive 2 years tops... And then another 500$ or more delndsnt on inflation


----------



## Afarty

Hihi late reply, I got a quote from CF on a matte black alligator square scaled strap for 285euro., including shipping to singapore.

The quotation I got from ION JLC boutique is around 550STD. So the difference is only 110SGD, not as much as I read from the thread here.

So now, I am considering another OEM manufacture or should I just stick to C.F.?


----------



## Monad

Afarty said:


> Hihi late reply, I got a quote from CF on a matte black alligator square scaled strap for 285euro., including shipping to singapore.
> 
> The quotation I got from ION JLC boutique is around 550STD. So the difference is only 110SGD, not as much as I read from the thread here.
> 
> So now, I am considering another OEM manufacture or should I just stick to C.F.?


Two ways of looking at this: You can save money and get whatever you want if you order from CF (assuming the quote is for custom--most JLC straps are not identical to the standard CF straps), or you can just eat the relatively small difference and get the JLC.

I'd say it comes down to two questions:
1) Do you want to order something custom that's special/interesting from CF, or are you getting a straight replacement?
2) Do you see yourself flipping the watch anytime soon? If so, the additional 110 SGD will likely pay for itself in additional resale value.


----------

